# Buried in Babies



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

85 babies born between October 28-31

113 babies born from November 4-8

Makin' good progress, and Ali still has her sense of humor.. :lol:


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW that is a lot of babies. Cute picture. Any gems or interesting finds in any of those litters?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I hate to say it but that is such a cute picture. I have 8 silver does about to give birth in the next few days hoping for lots of babies for harrogate


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I got litters of creams, whites, Agouti Tan, and obviously will have argents in a week or so. Silvers not showing yet. Harrogate here I come.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Gary, i hadn't put the Silvers together i was leaving that to your trained eye for detail. Your pairing your results


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Love the pic- mum mouse's face says it all! :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

do you have true silvers Sam?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Mom looks like she's drowning. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Fab! Is that in a cage with more than one doe is that one litter? This is almost as poignant as pix of does fuzzy surfing.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

haha wow that is a lot of babies and hahaha that photo is just hillarious :lol: can I please save it (just for me not to distibute  )


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I think that picture needs a funny title.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

moustress said:


> Fab! Is that in a cage with more than one doe is that one litter? This is almost as poignant as pix of does fuzzy surfing.


There are 2 does and 2.375 litters in that cage. :lol:

One of my does had a litter of 19, so I recruited her sisters to help take some of the load.



Mymouse said:


> haha wow that is a lot of babies and hahaha that photo is just hillarious :lol: can I please save it (just for me not to distibute  )


You're welcome to it 

I need to expand my gene pool... everymouse is a tan these days. Even my brindles are tans now. I get tans even when I don't expect them. Waiting to see which color tan they're going to turn into is getting to be like watching the grass grow. I need to add some marked mice or something, so I have something interesting to watch while I wait for them to open their eyes and get playful. :lol:


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

How funny that I made that comment yesterday.. and when I went to check all the nests this evening, what do I find...?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Only one thing worth saying - awwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

That seriously is the cutest picture ever!!!


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Those last 3 babies, all furred up, turned out so.. freakin'.. cuuuuuuuute!! And they stick out of their litter like 3 sore thumbs.. :lol:


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! so adorable! :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Whoa, you must be a busy mouse momma right now! Your pictures are great!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with bethmccallister! Your pictures are wonderful!, And I can see that you are probably pretty busy with all those meeces


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Those marked babies are just... LOVE!


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

They opened their eyes yesterday, which made them that much more adorable. There's so many cute days with babies, but I think the first day seein' is the absolute cutest day of their whole life!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww I wanna see some pictures!


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll get some updated pics when I go in to feed and play tonight.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

AHHH! Cutest thing ever! I agree, first day with open eyes is making me melt all over again. They look and act like real meeces now.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Therereally cute nice picture


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

If thats not cute! I don't know what is! :lol:


----------

